# Need help with rescinding a timeshare at Grandview



## dumbydee (Feb 22, 2011)

The only thing in my paperwork is the revocation form.  Is that all I send in the certified letter to the Eldorado Corporation?  

When do I send back the material they gave me?  

Help I need to do this ASAP.


----------



## rgong (Feb 22, 2011)

dumbydee said:


> The only thing in my paperwork is the revocation form.  Is that all I send in the certified letter to the Eldorado Corporation?
> 
> When do I send back the material they gave me?
> 
> Help I need to do this ASAP.



While I don't know the specifics of the timeshare you purchased or Eldorado Corp., there should be language in your purchase agreement about how to rescind (usually buried in the middle of the agreement) and the time window for rescission. In addition to the form, I would include a cover letter according to the instructions provided by Denise the moderator in this article. Send the rescission form and the cover letter back to the timeshare company via certified mail so you can prove when it entered the US mail system. Good luck!


----------



## timeos2 (Feb 22, 2011)

Follow the procedure EXACTLY as stated in your paperwork. If it says "Certified Mail" use ti - not priority or UPS only what it says. If you follow those steps you shaould have no problems. 

Good decision to rescind as 99% of the time a Developer purchase is NOT a good value/deal.


----------



## prickler (Feb 22, 2011)

It's been over a year since I rescinded my grandview purchase, so I don't remember all the specific details. The following link is where I received all my information that I used to successfully rescind. Truly a wealth of information!! Make sure you send out the papers ASAP. 

http://www.timeshareforums.com/forums/horror-stories-bad-experiences-timeshares/87465-how-rescind-berkley-group-grandview.html

I never sent any of the materials back, nor did they ask for it, but always follow up with phone calls and paper trails. If you still want a grandview they go for as low as $1 on ebay.


----------



## dumbydee (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks for the replies.  I sent the revocation form and cover letter in certified mail yesterday.  I will follow with a phone call in a few days.  I ask for return mail receipt so I will know when they get it.

I sent it to the Florida address as well as the Las Vegas address. 

After getting home and researching I found this site and looked on E-bay and realized we could get the same deal for less than $1000.00.  I knew better going in not sure what happened to my brain.  

I am researching on here and trying to figure out the point versus week system.  

We like Disney in Orlando and Vegas so not sure where to buy.  We live in Alabama so Destin is also an option.  I have lots of questions so will go to the other part of the board and post them.


----------



## ArthurN (Feb 24, 2011)

Count yourself as one of the lucky ones!!! There are many of us on here who found this resource a little too late - but are thankful that it exists nonetheless.
Now take your time, do a lot of research, and jump into the timesharing on your own terms.


----------

